# really i dont know.. please



## sam36666 (Jan 29, 2012)

i got break up with my girl friend one month bfore, now im in no contact with her for 10 days, in two days she's birthday is coming.. i dont know wishing her is good not not. we both were together for 10 months i love her so much, we had date many times, im very much care about her, finally said im a torture, psycho, not trustworthy person, and changed her number also.. i thinking to send wishes via email.. am i thinking right or not? pls help


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It sounds like she does not want to be with you. So you would do best to just not contact her.


----------



## sam36666 (Jan 29, 2012)

she is really very good girl but i cheated her lot of times thats y she behaving like this.. but i need her i really miss her.. but give some idea to get her back, i tortured her like hell.. please help what i have to do further to her back..


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You cheated on her. She does not trust you now because you cannnot be trusted. 

Did you also yell at her? Did you ever hit her? push her? Say bad things to her?

How long did you date this girl?

How many girls did you cheat with?

The best thing you could do it to learn from this that if you hurt someone you will lose them.

How old are the two of you Sam?


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

She changed her number, so it is very clear she does not want to hear from you, not now and not on her birthday.

She has chosen not to forgive you for cheating on her repeatedly. You cannot get her back by constantly hounding her. That will only push her further away and confirm for her that she made the right decision to get away from you. You need to respect her wishes and stop contacting her.


----------



## sam36666 (Jan 29, 2012)

@eligirl, yes i scoled her with rubbish words, reason is i like her so 

much but said she likes only her ex boy friend not me cos im 

not good person, so i got anger and scolded, she doesnt know how 

much i feel for her, i dont know how to show her.. i need her back 

she s going to get marry in few months, i kissed her many time.. her 

thoughts killing me.. i love her.. pls give some idea to get her back.. 

2maro is her bday i dont kno what to do..


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

She dumped you a month ago and she's getting married in a few months?

She seems rather impulsive. 

People like that tend to move on very quickly and forget the past. You my friend, are in her DISTANT past. 

She won't want any birthday recognitions from you.


----------



## sam36666 (Jan 29, 2012)

how do i get her back atleast as a friend.. i dont know how to behave 

with her, all plans are going wasted.. please teach me how i behave to 

get her back here after..


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

sam36666 said:


> how do i get her back atleast as a friend.. i dont know how to behave
> 
> with her, all plans are going wasted.. please teach me how i behave to
> 
> get her back here after..


Sam,

Sam, please answer these questions... how old are you and her? How long did you date her?

I doubt you will get her back. 

She is getting married. She and her husband will not want her to be friends with her old boyfriends. This helps to prevent cheating in a marriage.

You cheated on her. Do you know how bad it hurts to be cheated on? You yelled at her, said bad things to her. That's called abuse.

You say you are a bad person. It sounds like you need to make some changes in your life so that you can see yourself as a good person and stop doing bad things.

Your actions and your words are everything. They are who you are.

Take some time to be by youself and to learn how to do good. Then after a while find another woman and get to know her.. and be good to her.

If you want to talk about what is the difference between doing good and doing wrong. Write about something bad you did and we can discuss a better way to handle it.

For example you cheated a lot. Why did you cheat. Did you cheat with several women? Or one woman over and over. The way you prevent yourself from cheating is to stay away from situations that lead to it. What were the situations that led to you cheating? Can you describe them?

And other example is you said that you scolded her and said bad things. Well you just cannot do that. You have no right to scold her and to say bad things. Just do not do it. If you do something wrong and you are called down for it just admit it... say "Yes I did wrong. I appologize for what I did. What can do to make it up to you?" That is how a man, a real man, behaves.

If you are angry, stop, do not say anything until you control of your anger. Yelling at her is not going to make her forget what you did. It's not going to make you look any better or feel any better.

So there were two quick lessons on who to be a better person.


----------



## sam36666 (Jan 29, 2012)

@EleGirl, thanks for replying, i ll tel everything in detail, before i 

need a big help.. ive decided to wish on her bday its 2maro.. im 

gonna wish via mail in that i wanna tell, 

1. how much i feel for her

2.how much i love her

3.realiized all ma mistakes

4.for ur happy only i didnt tried contact u these days and forever

but i dont know how say all these like her to feel much.. please tell 

me what to type, i need emotions and feelings words..please


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sam, is english your first language? Or are you using texting type format to talk here?

Here I searched the internet for an appology poem for cheating... I changed a few words to make it work for you. But don't for get you need to tell her happy birthday. Maybe you should first just send her a bday card just about her ... Then the next day send some thing like the below poem. Don't muddy up her bday with your stuff since her bday is about her.


*Sorry for Hurting You*

I know I hurt you
When I did what I did.
But still without you
I don't think I can live.

You're the only one
That I have ever loved.
You were my shoulder to lean on
When things got rough.

I know it was stupid
And a huge mistake.
Will you please forgive me? 
I'll do whatever it takes.

I cried myself to sleep at night
Knowing that I shouldn't.
I should have moved on
But, well, I just couldn't.

But when I cheated 
Was when I realized
Just how much you meant to me
And still now and then
The tears stream from my eyes.

It's been a while.
And I still can't move on.
I just don't want to think
That we are really done.

I was so scared to tell you
I thought that I would lose you.
I had on doubt about it
And it came true.

I thought that we could work things out
And build our trust back up.
But I think I really lost you
And to even think that is really tough.

I compare other women to you
But none comes even close.
All they want to do is
Play games and party.

You really were different
And that's what I liked.
You held me close
Made me feel real.

Even as I write this
Tears fall from my eyes.
I can't believe I did that to you
Then turned around and lied.

You were the most precious 
Person in my life.
And maybe if I never did that
We'd still be doing alright. 


Sorry I Cheated by Ralph Acosta


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sam,

Didn't you say in another thread that you are now going after another girl. (YOur use of the word girl makes me think that you are very young... woman, she's a woman)

So you are wanting to date another girl but still trying to get back with your ex?

That's like real close to cheating.

Also I have asked you a lot of questions and you are not answer them. It's hard to give help with little to no info.


----------



## sam36666 (Jan 29, 2012)

@EleGirl... first tell me wishing on her bday via mail is good or not im so much of confusion.. if yes, please tel some words to wish her, its should b something different not like copied.. please help


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

If you don't learn to treat women better you will always be this guy!

Soggy Bottom Boys - I'm A Man Of Constant Sorrow - YouTube


----------



## sam36666 (Jan 29, 2012)

could somebody help me.. 

got break up with my girl, 2maro is her bday.. dont know what to send her.. 

please some words which like wishing her similarly i feel for missing her.. its 

urgent please


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If you want to send her something via the internet, there's an online greating card site.

Birthday Cards for Ex Girlfriends, Ex Girlfriend Birthday Cards

Otherwise go buy a card that you like and send the card.

Whatever you send for her bday should be very simple. Don't get all mushy for this. A simple I miss you and sign the card is enough for right now.

It's very iffy about you sending her anything because she even changed her number. So the simplier the thing you send is the better.


----------



## sam36666 (Jan 29, 2012)

could somebody help me..


----------



## sam36666 (Jan 29, 2012)

@Elegirl thanks a lot


----------

